# ******** - can someone explain somethings to me....



## Scooby Doo (May 24, 2006)

Hi

Someone i dont like took a picture of dh & Blake ( at our village gala) and has posted it on their "page"  Is there anything i can do to have it removed - or if you take the picture you have the right to do what you want with it even without the permission of the people in it??

If it was a picture of me i would be p$$ssed iff enough, but i dont want pictures of my child on their page for all their "friends" to gawp at.

An im being neurotic and petty.....  If it was on my page at least i can restrict who is looking at it, wheras this person accepts anybody as their friend and over 500 people can view it.
Also can other people what are their "friends" pick the picture up and put it on their pictures - i have  visions of pictures of my son circulating the WWW without my consent.......

S
xx


----------



## Lully77 (Apr 11, 2008)

Hi

I think what you have to do is ask that person to remove the picture.  Personally I never put piccies of my friend's children on ********, as I would totally understand them not wanting that.  As I don't know specifically how they feel about it I apply caution!

I think you will just have to explain how you feel about it - I'm sure they'll understand your worries.

Lully x


----------



## MrsRedcap (Jan 6, 2006)

There is one of three things you can do.

1. Ask the person to remove the picture, and explain your reasons why. 

2. You can click on 'Report Photo' 

3. If the person hasn't took it down then contact ** and they should remove it.

Vicki x


----------

